# What is the best-sounding Callas Traviata?



## Eddy Rodgers K (Feb 12, 2017)

Just like it says. Which of Callas's La Traviata recordings has the best sound? 

I am a huge fan of Callas's artistry, so I do not mind listening to her after her vocal decline started. If anything, the artist got stronger with the years.

I currently have the 1958 Lisbon Traviata as well as the 1953 studio recording. Suggestions?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Eddy welcome to the forum

The answer is in here

http://www.talkclassical.com/33051-new-maria-callas-box.html

See you in about a month (you'll love it).


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you! I'm mostly hear to learn about this beautiful art form we have in common.



> See you in about a month


What do you mean?

Also, the reviews for that box set on Amazon are certainly fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

The clock is now running, how long do you think it will take you to read it all? The over/under is currently at a Month.


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh haha. I admit I cheated because I immediately went to the end and posted a question. I have not started to read it but I will today.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Eddy Rodgers K said:


> Oh haha. I admit I cheated because I immediately went to the end and posted a question. I have not started to read it but I will today.


And in the end you are very confused.:lol:


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Eddy Rodgers K said:


> Just like it says. Which of Callas's La Traviata recordings has the best sound?
> 
> I am a huge fan of Callas's artistry, so I do not mind listening to her after her vocal decline started. If anything, the artist got stronger with the years.
> 
> I currently have the 1958 Lisbon Traviata as well as *the 1953 studio recording*. Suggestions?


That's all you need.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

> Just like it says. Which of Callas's La Traviata recordings has the best sound?


For the easily available live Traviata CDs Myto label is generally preferable to EMI versions for sound quality.......

















Myto 56 La Scala and Mexico Traviata are not really great sound (especially Mexico)

















For the very best sound "arsvocalis" has custom CD releases of live versions and Pristine XR has best sound studio 53 Traviata

For very best youtube library of vinyl Callas albums it is "callasfan"

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZAhfOrsF5imRT3wCRv6t-w


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you DarkAngel!


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

While the Mexico performances are pretty wretched sound, it's an incredible performance by Callas and worth checking out---I think I remember RES saying that Pablo of Divina Records was working on the Mexico Traviatas so maybe he has a decent source that will make it more palatable.


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K (Feb 12, 2017)

gardibolt said:


> While the Mexico performances are pretty wretched sound, it's an incredible performance by Callas and worth checking out---I think I remember RES saying that Pablo of Divina Records was working on the Mexico Traviatas so maybe he has a decent source that will make it more palatable.


Thank you for the scoop. I'll check out the recording.


----------

